# Millard County Poachers



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

In late October I read an article in the paper that talked about some guys killing a 6X7 elk on the Pahvant in the middle of the night. There truck broke down and they started walking back to town. The game warden caught them and took all three to jail after they admited to why they were covered in blood. 
I just heard that the one that pulled the trigger was sentenced to 270 days in prison for poaching. 
I just thought it was cool that a judge took poaching seriously and didn't let the guy off easy.

Just wondering if anyone else heard about this, and if there were any other details. Seems kind of interesting.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't hear about it, thanks. Good to hear of stiff penalties being handed out. If they would sentence like this more often, it might make would be poachers think twice before doing the deed.


----------

